# To all, please......



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2010)

Stay safe in this holiday travel season, and regardless of your beliefs have a very happy time with your families and friends. It is my wish that the New Year will provide opportunities to all that need them in this difficult economic environment and that your lives will be enriched.

Hugh


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 5, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stay safe in this holiday travel season, and regardless of your beliefs have a very happy time with your families and friends. It is my wish that the New Year will provide opportunities to all that need them in this difficult economic environment and that your lives will be enriched.
> 
> Hugh



Once again I say....Good words.


----------



## pnome (Dec 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stay safe in this holiday travel season, and regardless of your beliefs have a very happy time with your families and friends. It is my wish that the New Year will provide opportunities to all that need them in this difficult economic environment and that your lives will be enriched.
> 
> Hugh



You too MC!  Have a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2010)

Especially if any of you are travelling tomorrow. Y'all be safe out there. The weather might get a little dicey. Enjoy your time with family and friends.


----------



## Thor827 (Dec 24, 2010)

You too, friend.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 25, 2010)

All home safe, peace and good will!


----------

